# Audis in the Park, 12th August 2018



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ten years of Audis in the Park (AitP). It's getting bigger and better every year and if you've never been, now is the time to put your name down to join us at the world's biggest Audi event at Deene Park, Corby, Northamptonshire.

Post code for SatNav: NN17 3EG

Check out their web site via this link below:

http://www.audisinthepark.com/home

If you're a Forum member you're most welcome to come along to one of the best Audi gatherings there is. Whether you drive an old, new, standard or modified Audi, for as long as it is an Audi you and your car are always welcome to a brilliant meet.










Perhaps you'd like to enter the show 'n' shine to drive away with a shiny (pun intended) trophy. If you do you can still park your pride and joy at the TTF spot as you'r car will be judge there; no need to enter beforehand or park at a special place away from your friends.

Maybe you want to splash out on special products for your Audi; that's easy at one of the many trade stands. Just one little word of warning: it's very easy to get carried away filling the boot with some fantastic bargains.

So make sure this mega event is a "must" in your diary. And although the padvanced ticket line is now closed, you can buy your ticket on the day for just £10 . Under 16s go free.

See you on the day


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

For anyone interested in coming along to AitP and thinking there might only be a few other TTs there, fear not - there are currently nigh-on 
*200 TT's booked to attend* 
on the joint *TT Forum*, *Mk1 TT Forum & Community* and *QS Owners Club* stand!!!









(From the mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group - click on the picture to see a bigger version of it)

So if you've got a mk1, 2 or 3 and want to join the biggest and friendliest group at this or any show, then please come and join us - entry tickets are now only available on the gate, but get your name down and we might be able to add a space for you on the stand (better than parking in the generic Audi car park!)

We'd love to see you there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for posting, Martin [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

What gate do we enter through to park with TT groups , thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KIFOO said:


> What gate do we enter through to park with TT groups , thanks


If you follow the SatNav code it'll take you straight to the entrance


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The main entrance to Deena Park estate is as per the satnav postcode Dani mentioned above. From there...

From the AitP website: http://www.audisinthepark.com/show-news
_(With a little bit of editing from me)_
---------------------------------
THE EVENT FIELD WILL BE DIVIDED UP IN TO 4 COLOURED ZONES. IF YOU'VE BOUGHT AN ADVANCED TICKET (COLOURED WRISTBAND) IT WILL BE COLOURED TO MATCH THE ZONE YOUR GROUP HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED.

THERE WILL BE TWO 6' x 2' SIGNS (LIKE THE IMAGE BELOW) AS YOU APPROACH THE PAY GATES - PLEASE HEAD FOR THE COLOURED PAY GATE FOR THE COLOURED WRISTBAND YOU HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED!

FAILURE TO DO SO WILL RESULT IN YOU NOT BEING PARKED WITH YOUR GROUP.

ENTYRY FOR ADVANCE TICKET HOLDERS IS FROM 7AM ONWARDS.

REMEMBER.....IF YOU ARE PLANNING ON PAYING ON THE DAY (HAVEN'T BOUGHT AN ADVANCE TICKET) YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED ENTRY UNTIL 10AM WHEN YOU CAN PAY ON THE GATE.
IMPORTANT!!!! PLEASE TALK TO YOUR GROUP ADMIN SO YOU KNOW WHICH COLOURED PAYGATE TO HEAD FOR WHEN PAYING ON THE DAY - THIS WILL ALLOW YOU TO JOIN YOUR GROUP.

View attachment a0a2df15-67c3-4cf1-9882-d521686b08bc.jpg

---------------------------------

As tickets/wristbands are sent out two weeks prior to the event that is when we will know what colour wristbands we will have and which gate/area to head for. *This will be posted up as soon as we know.*

If anyone has any questions they have a very helpful FAQ section to answer all your queries: http://www.audisinthepark.com/got-a-question


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for dumb question, what colour entrance are main tt groups going in thanks


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> Sorry for dumb question, what colour entrance are main tt groups going in thanks


We don't know yet 'till Calvin sends the tickets/wristbands out in the post (which should be very soon) - will post to let you know when we do.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers guys I will keep a lookout for further post


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Due to having cancel a trip abroad I can now go to this event (first timer) but realise I can only buy a ticket on the day. Is there any way to get on the TTF stand still?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Managed to get a last chance ticket as they have extended the deadline to Sunday, so allocated myself to TTF - Nice


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

MClaine55 said:


> Managed to get a last chance ticket as they have extended the deadline to Sunday, so allocated myself to TTF - Nice


I saw they'd extended the advance ticket sales deadline - it seems demand for tickets this year is exceptionally high!

**** EXTENDED TICKET SALES END AT 2pm ON SUNDAY 29TH JULY - BUY YOUR TICKET NOW QUOTING 
'TT FORUM' IN THE DROP-DOWN MENU! ****

*Ticket sales link below:*
http://www.audisinthepark.com/last-chan ... c3a037d7cf

I think we should be in the blue zone, but if you could confirm your ticket colour when you receive it that'll help anyone else paying entry on the day to pay at the right colour-coded gate.

I've read on the AitP Facebook page (from Calvin) that they've sold something like 2000+ tickets, so it's looking to be the biggest AitP ever. Should be a cracking day.


----------



## kyoshi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sorry a little late to this - will just buy on the day. Assume i just park with all others paying on the day somewhere on the field?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

kyoshi said:


> Sorry a little late to this - will just buy on the day. Assume i just park with all others paying on the day somewhere on the field?


Hi Kyoshi, 
of course you're more than welcome to join us on the field - just enter via the blue pay gate after 10am, there'll likely be a member of the event staff there to ask what group you belong to, and they'll point you in our direction on the field.









[click on the picture for a larger version]
I should be there with the TT Forum flags up by our stand. Then just find a space to park.
Hopefully see you all there.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue wrist band arrived Yay,


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey all. I'm very late to the party I know but I only just got my car. I would like to pay on the day (that's the only option left anyway :lol should I also join the blue lane to get in? Any other details that I need to know before heading up there on the day?


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

I'm also hoping to be able to come along this year, but not definite yet.

Is it too late to get on the forum stand, or can I just turn up on the day?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

MClaine55 said:


> Blue wrist band arrived Yay,


Excellent! I thought we'd be, but good to be sure - see you there.



cpfcfan said:


> Hey all. I'm very late to the party I know but I only just got my car. I would like to pay on the day (that's the only option left anyway :lol should I also join the blue lane to get in? Any other details that I need to know before heading up there on the day?


There should be plenty of space on the stand, so make sure you pay at the blue gate and look out for the flags, everything you need to know should be covered in the previous posts, so hopefully we'll see you there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



titch3030 said:


> I'm also hoping to be able to come along this year, but not definite yet.
> Is it too late to get on the forum stand, or can I just turn up on the day?


Just turn up on the day - it's a big field and there's plenty of space so they should fit us all in.


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

Brilliant, thank you.
Hopefully see you all there!


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Excellent! Hopefully I can make it on the day. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## kyoshi (Jul 13, 2018)

Cheers.. See you all there


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

sorry to say that after setting off this morning I've decided to turn back home and not risk driving to AitP today, reason being there's a whining/rumbling noise coming from the front of my car which I suspect is a wheel bearing failing.

So rather than risk it breaking on the 150 mile round trip I'm going to spend the day investigating where it's coming from - of all the bleedin' days for it to fail!

Hope you have a great day and hopefully see you at a show soon.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry I couldn't make it today guys  I hope you get lots of pictures and video footage for all of us to view.


----------

